# WinCC flexible Runtime auf Windows mobile



## nemira (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich die Runtimesoftware von WinCC flexible 2007 oder 2008
auf einem kleinen mobilen WLAN fähigem PC, Pocket PC oder PDA laufen zu lassen?(Windows mobile)
Hindergrund ist eine günstige mobile Überwachung meiner Homesteuerung.
Oder gibt es einen ca 5 Zoll kleinen Touch PC auf dem mann Windows XP Prof. aufspielen kann? 		







http://www.sps-forum.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=178096


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Also ich hab ein Xperia X1 mit Win-Mobile 6.1 und einen älteren MDA II mit Win-Mobile 3. Was recht gut funktioniert, ist die Steuerung meines WinXP per RemoteControl. Das X1 hat 800x600 Bildpunkte, da kann man schon ordentlich was sehen und fix geht das auch. Funktioniert bei mir per Wlan, sollte dann aber sogar per Einwahl über DSL gehen, so ich den PC dafür freigebe. Wenn du also eine Runtime auf deinem PC laufen läßt, wäre das eine Möglichkeit. Außerdem gibt es für die WinCCFlexRT ja noch die Option per WEB darauf zuzugreifen (war das sm@rtAccess?), aber die muß man extra kaufen.

PS: Ein Post zum selben Thema genügt!


----------



## Sandman (19 Januar 2009)

Die Installation der RT funzt nicht da in der Installationsroutine das Betriebssystem abgefragt wird ... Win Mobile wird von der RT nicht unterstützt. Wenn Du unbedingt Win Mobile nutzen willst dann kannst Du nur per Internet Explorer oder Sm@rt Viewer auf eine andere Runtime schauen.


----------



## nemira (19 Januar 2009)

Danke an euch für die schnelle Antwort.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig ferstehe dann könnte ich z.B. mit dem Xperia X1 über WLAN auf ein TP oder MP welches im Heimnetz eingebunden ist zugreifen.
Oder kann ich nur per Remote auf einen anderen PC auf welchem die Runtime läuft zugreifen. Das währe dann nur mit erheblichem Stromverbrauch möglich.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

nemira schrieb:


> Danke an euch für die schnelle Antwort.
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig ferstehe dann könnte ich z.B. mit dem Xperia X1 über WLAN auf ein TP oder MP welches im Heimnetz eingebunden ist zugreifen.
> Oder kann ich nur per Remote auf einen anderen PC auf welchem die Runtime läuft zugreifen. Das währe dann nur mit erheblichem Stromverbrauch möglich.



Ich greife auf meinen PC zu. Da läuft z.Bsp. die Runtime. Um auf ein TP zuzugreifen, da brauchst du, wie Sandman erwähnte, den Sm@rtViewer. Den darfst du als Option kaufen, denke ich. Solltest dich aber vorher erkundigen, bei welchen Panels das geht!


----------



## Sandman (19 Januar 2009)

Neeee der Sm@rt Viewer liegt auf der Installations-DVD von Flexible in einem Support Ordner und ist Freeware.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Sandman schrieb:


> Neeee der Sm@rt Viewer liegt auf der Installations-DVD von Flexible in einem Support Ordner und ist Freeware.



Bist du dir da sicher? Ok, ich weiß, du hast davon viel Ahnung!  Als ich das, das letzte Mal getestet habe (schon etwas her), ging das, aber es kam eine Meldung und ich denke die Laufzeit war zeitlich beschränkt. Kann mich aber auch irren. Freuen würde es mich ja


----------



## Sandman (19 Januar 2009)

Ja bin ich  ... der Viewer ist völlig kostenfrei, nur der Sm@rtServer worauf du damit schaust ist lizenspflichtig


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Ok, danke, aber das ist irgendwie nicht der richtige Weg, oder?
Für den Viewer brauche ich doch ein komplettes XP. Seh ich da was falsch?
Was brauche ich, um mit einem Web-Explorer auf das Panel zu schauen? Also egal von welcher Platform aus.


----------



## PhilippL (19 Januar 2009)

Hi,

eine Möglichkeit wäre doch eventuell z.B. Maxls Lösung mittels VNC aufs Panel zukommen. Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit per Web-Browser eine VNC-Verbindung zu öffnen. Ging glaub ich mittels Adresse und Port z.B. http://webadresse:5800 muß eben der entsprechende Port sein und dieser muß im Router freigegeben sein.

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das mit Maxls Lösung funktioniert aber bei normalen PCs geht das so.

Gruß

PhilippL

PS: Wenn ich Möglichkeit und Zeit hab werd ich das mal testen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Was brauche ich, um mit einem Web-Explorer auf das Panel zu schauen? Also egal von welcher Platform aus.


Meines Wissens braucht man eine SmartService-Lizenz. Smart-Viewer ist nur ein zusätziches Tool, um Panels mit Tasten vollständig darstellen und bedienen zu können. Ansonsten sieht man nur das Bild ohne die Tasten. Zudem ist eine Java-Installation notwendig.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Meines Wissens braucht man eine SmartService-Lizenz. Smart-Viewer ist nur ein zusätziches Tool, um Panels mit Tasten vollständig darstellen und bedienen zu können. Ansonsten sieht man nur das Bild ohne die Tasten. Zudem ist eine Java-Installation notwendig.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Yep danke, so meinte ich das auch zu wissen. Da fühl ich mich vom Sandman grad ein wenig veräppelt.


----------

